# Red Hot Chili



## johan (7/4/14)

​
*Company*: CLEVER VAPE
*Name*: Red Hot Chili
Nicotine: 18mg (1.8%)
*url*: http://www.clevervape.com
Price: Got it from @devdev but if you want to buy US$10.99 / 15ml for the flavour boost version, excluding shipping etc.
*Label*: Warning printed (black on yellow "Keep Clever Juice Out of Reach of Children & Pets). Ingredients listed as well as nicotine content. Another dot on label is marked "BOOST" next to nicotine level - Flavour Boosted. Underneath "RED HOT" is clearly printed: WATCH YOUR MOUTH" - I obviously didn't read it the first time.
*Equipment used*: (1) Kayfun Lite + clone / 1.0 Ohm - single coil + cotton / Nemisis + 18650 battery and; (2) Ithaka clone + bamboo yarn / 0.6 Ohm - dual coil / K.T.S + 18650 battery
*Review*: The first vape on both devices are extremely overwhelming, but as soon as your taste buds get used to it, or should I say; the sensitive parts of your taste buds are fully tamed and domesticated, the strong cinnamon settles down. It is not HOT like in CHILI at all. On system (1) its actually very creamy and almost too sweet for my taste. The other spice/s in this flavour variant balance nicely with the cinnamon. On system (2) the sweetness is less as well as some unidentified spices almost disappear, the creaminess on the other hand is unaffected. I can not identify the spice/s - if I use my imagination it could be something like a slight musk, definitely not chili. Maybe someone else would be able to identify this. Someone on this forum mentioned "Fireball Bubblegum" - that's exactly what it reminds me of. Throat hit was subtle on system (1) and low to medium on system (2). I couldn't experience any harshness on any of the used systems. edit (thanks @Justin223): I doubt that its mixable with any other e-juice.
*Caution*: (a) If you like cinnamon, vape it with respect (don't overindulge). (b) Don't do too many lung inhales, it will cause a sore throat. (c) Don't use it in any plastic tanks due to the cinnamon content. (d) Watch yourself and read (a) above again, don't chain vape on this - I couldn't stop myself when I vaped it the first time.

I will definitely buy it, if it becomes locally available. It is definitely not an All Day Vape. Thanks for this e-juice @devdev, it will definitely make the rounds for others to evaluate and hopefully reviewed.

*Note*: This is my subjective taste of this flavour, and please keep your e-juice locked far away from kids, pets and stupid people!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

Sounds like a interesting vape!

Hopefully it becomes available locally. 

Have you considered mixing it with a bit of menthol?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> Sounds like a interesting vape!
> 
> Hopefully it becomes available locally.
> 
> Have you considered mixing it with a bit of menthol?



No I wanted to, but on second thoughts; this particular stuff is such an overwhelming flavour I think the menthol will only be tasted on the exhale, even in a 80/20 mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (7/4/14)

you should consider hell frozen over from fuzion vapor.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you should consider hell frozen over from fuzion vapor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



If you've done a review on it, kindly refer me to the link.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Awesome review @johan! You are kicking ass and taking names 8)

It's amazing the flavours you picked up from it, whereas for me it just made me not want any more of it from the initial hit. I guess you are used to much higher nic content than me, so you could pick up all the subtleties. 

Between the 18mg and the spicyness I wasn't prepared to give it another go.

I hope @Smokyg writes up a review as well, and then if he could send it on down the line for someone else to try (maybe a CT person) that would be legendary!


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Agree, would love to read other peoples reviews on this to compare. My first review on e-juice though - more used to wine & beer reviewing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

I think this could actually become a thing.

"One Bottle / Many Vapers Review"

One bottle of juice gets sent around to 4 or 5 different people, who all do a review on the same liquid. 

Will make for very interesting comparisons, and a more balanced report back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Awesome review, @johan. Sounds like my kind of juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Will ask the 2 guys down the line to get it over to you @Matthee 

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (7/4/14)

I tasted this divine stuff at the meetup, and it was goooooood!!


----------

